# Is hunting a sport ?



## KautoStar1 (2 November 2015)

With the continual need for hunting to modernise and reach out beyond its traditional boundaries to win friends and influence more, it is necessary for hunting to continually be described by its supporters as a sport ?  

If the perception is to be maintained by the general public of posh people of horses galloping around murdering poor innocent little foxes, then sport is probably apt.  If hunting in the 21st century is to be seen as an effective way of controlling the fox population and managing the countryside, providing a service to the countryside population and gainful employment to many, then using the term sport could be very misconstrued.

Im prompted to ask this question because now the season is upon us and H&H will be full of reports and articles and its the one word that jumps out at me as being inappropriate in this day and age.  Im not anti at all and would fall more on the side of pro hunting,  done respectfully, than anything, but when I think of it as a sport I am somewhat put off.  And if I am put off, as someone who understands the basics, then I can imagine someone not educated in the facts, figures and realities might well be turned off completely.

Please discuss.


----------



## Herne (2 November 2015)

Here is something I wrote on this subject a while ago




			The problem here arises in the way that words change their use over time.

The term "Field Sports" to denote Hunting Shooting and Fishing uses the word sport in its old fashioned sense.

The anti-hunt lobby always think that they are being very clever in changing "Field Sports" to "Blood Sports", whilst they don't realise that they are actually arguing about the wrong word.

When people think about the word "sport", they might think of football or rugby or cricket.

That&#8217;s fair enough, these days, but in the traditional sense of the word, these are not sports they are games.

Sport refers to the way in which a thing is done. To a sense of fair play and following the rules and general stiff-upper-lippedness. Terribly, terribly British, don&#8217;tcha know, old boy. Etc.

This can still be seen in some modern uses of the word today. When we refer to someone as being "a good sport", we don't mean that he or she is "a good player", we mean that they play in a "sportsmanlike" (there it is again) manner.

We mean that they don't cheat and loose (or win) gracefully and generally follow the rules of good "sportsmanship" (and again).

Indeed, the Concise Oxford English Dictionary still contains the following definitions for sport :

"4 colloq. a a fair or generous person. b a person behaving in a specified way, esp. regarding rules, etc."

When we talk about Field Sports, we do so because the term refers to the sportsmanlike way in which the written and unwritten rules that have developed over the years to give the quarry a sporting chance are honoured and adhered to.

A Field Sport is an honoured institution. It is not a Game.
		
Click to expand...

But in direct answer to your question - I suspect that the word is so lodged in the public psyche that there is no changing it now - and even if  we did stop using it, the antis wouldn't because they love pretending that they think we mean "game" even though they know full well that we don't...


----------



## Countryman (2 November 2015)

The thing is - if by "foxhunting" you mean the huntsman and his hounds - well no, that is not a sport that is humane and selective wildlife management. However, what most people mean when they say they are going "foxhunting" is that they are going to follow those hounds and watch them work - and that arguably is a sport.


----------



## PorkChop (2 November 2015)

Well, if Darts is a sport then hunting bloomin well should be


----------



## Enfys (2 November 2015)

If you were to look upon Hunting purely as a field of equestrianism then yes, it could be classified as a sport, in as much as any sphere of equestrianism is, eventing, showjumping, endurance, polo etc, etc. 

I also agree with the alternative version of 'sport' as Herne describes it


----------



## shoeey (3 November 2015)

I don't, personally, think anyone refers to hunting as a sport these days. It is a country pursuit or pastime but very rarely referred to as a sport


----------



## KautoStar1 (3 November 2015)

shoeey said:



			I don't, personally, think anyone refers to hunting as a sport these days. It is a country pursuit or pastime but very rarely referred to as a sport
		
Click to expand...

If you read H&H it is continually refered to as a sport.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			If you read H&H it is continually refered to as a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Hunting is a Field Sport,  as are the sports of Shooting and Coursing,  just as Athletics are for the Track,  Horse-Racing is also for the Track,  Darts and Snooker are sports but for indoors and Cricket and Football are sports played on a Pitch.

Yep,  I would consider Hunting to be a sport,  and good sport too! 

Alec.


----------



## mirabela123 (9 November 2015)

Alec Swan said:








Yep,  I would consider Hunting to be a sport,  and good sport too! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 Agreed with you Alec !!


----------



## Clodagh (9 November 2015)

Venery in France is not a sport but a deadly serious science, especially Grand Venerie, having never taken part in the Petit version. (French people sorry for spelling and probably incorrect gender).
I think Herne is spot on. The fox probably regards it as less 'sporting' than the hounds!


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 November 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Hunting is a Field Sport,  as are the sports of Shooting and Coursing,  just as Athletics are for the Track,  Horse-Racing is also for the Track,  Darts and Snooker are sports but for indoors and Cricket and Football are sports played on a Pitch.

Yep,  I would consider Hunting to be a sport,  and good sport too! 

Alec.[/QUOTE

But those sports are competitive.  And what the general public understand as sport.   Not quite sure where hunting fits in that description.  Hence my question.  And should hunting use such a term if it is to educate people.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 November 2015)

Clodagh said:



			. The fox probably regards it as less 'sporting' than the hounds!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think that is my own personal worry with the use of the word sport.


----------



## Mitch&I (9 November 2015)

It is a sport. The majority of those taking part, do so as if in the act of a sport. Adrenaline, exhilaration, disappointment, exertion, exhaustion, etc.

Dressing it up as vermin control won't (and doesn't) do PR any good. To people who don't want foxes killed, fox killing by any name will be deplorable and attempting a disingenuous name change maybe more so.

I'm pretty sure 'The Badger Cull' wasn't marketed as such. Nor was it considered a sport but it was still called as it was and violently opposed by many.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 November 2015)

Mitch&I said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Dressing it up as vermin control won't (and doesn't) do PR any good. To people who don't want foxes killed, fox killing by any name will be deplorable and attempting a disingenuous name change maybe more so.

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Well said,  and I hope that Judgemental picks up this post.  I'm not alone it seems.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 November 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

But those sports are competitive.  &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

No less so than any human who pursues a wild animal.  The attendant risk of failure,  as is generally the case,  has man pitting his wits against a wild and skilled competitor,  with man mostly failing.  But then of course,  were anything assured,  what would be the point to it?

Alec.


----------



## Equi (9 November 2015)

I don't believe it is a sport. A sport to me is something that has rules and marks. Fishing is not a sport, shooting game is not a sport. It is a passtime.


----------



## Mitch&I (10 November 2015)

Rock climbing, white water rafting. I would consider them non-competitive sports too. 

Although I feel hunting 'is' a sport, I, personally don't think it should exist as one - informed decision (I grew up on a hunt stables and kennels, within a hunting family and attended many meets as a youngster!) ...but the majority of the field attend for sport, do consider it sport and I would rather they were honest about that, than not.

There is nothing more frustrating (from a non-supporter pov), than attempting to discuss hunting with someone who would rather create all sorts of excuses for going, than simply state - I go because I damn well enjoy it! I go for fun! 

I don't want to be told it is vermin control, when I know it not to be entirely true, so I feel the hunting community should continue to call a spade a spade.


----------



## Clodagh (10 November 2015)

Mitch&I said:



			I don't want to be told it is vermin control, when I know it not to be entirely true, so I feel the hunting community should continue to call a spade a spade.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put.

Now synchronised swimming - is that a sport!? (Not aimed at you, M&I!).


----------



## Herne (10 November 2015)

It seems that many people are not reading previous posts in the thread before replying...

Hang on, this is the internet - what did I expect...?


----------



## hackneylass2 (18 November 2015)

To me, its a pursuit.   Hunting is non competitive.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 November 2015)

Herne said:



			It seems that many people are not reading previous posts in the thread before replying...

Hang on, this is the internet - what did I expect...?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure who your comments are directed at,  but I've read every post,  twice,  and my thoughts remain the same.  Being ever happy to learn  I'll always consider the thoughts of others though! 

Alec.


----------



## Herne (18 November 2015)

Not you.

In my first post, I explained the semantic difference between the words "sport" as used in the context of "field sports" and the word "sport" as used in the context of "games" such as Rugby and Soccer.

Loads of the subsequent posts make points that were already addressed in my post, had they bothered to read it...


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 November 2015)

Herne said:



			In my first post, I explained the semantic difference between the words "sport" as used in the context of "field sports" and the word "sport" as used in the context of "games" such as Rugby and Soccer.

Loads of the subsequent posts make points that were already addressed in my post, had they bothered to read it...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, read post #2. Is that supposed to be the definitive reply on the subject? Herne has spoken, the debate is at an end?


----------



## Alec Swan (18 November 2015)

Herne said:



			..

Loads of the subsequent posts make points that were already addressed in my post, had they bothered to read it...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,  that happens to me too,  and mostly when I waffle on,  just too much,  and I do,  and so I'm off!! 

We all have the interests of Hunting as an honoured and honourable Sport/Pastime at heart,  perhaps it's just that we approach it from different directions.

Waffling over,  Good night. 

Alec.


----------



## Herne (18 November 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Yep, read post #2. Is that supposed to be the definitive reply on the subject? Herne has spoken, the debate is at an end?
		
Click to expand...

As if that would be my attitude - you know I love a good argument...

But if one person says A=B and another then says "Actually A could equal B or C", then its just silly for someone else just to leap in 15 posts down the line implying that A=B is an undisputed fact, without saying why he doesn't agree with the "or C" guy.

What does the "or C" guy do? Just repost what he's already written verbatim?

(And are you seriously trying to say that you think everyone on here does read the whole thread before replying?)


----------

